# Slow day at the office.....



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a busy day at the office waiting for the snow to fall


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy lol....whoes car is that? The snow should be really coming down good now!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

So far the storm has been a bit of a bust......still waiting on the 4-6 they were calling for!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

erkoehler;660167 said:


> So far the storm has been a bit of a bust......still waiting on the 4-6 they were calling for!


Dont wait to long, its over!:waving:


----------

